# 2000 backcountry 151 proguide



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

after a couple weeks of communicating with the owner and a deal that fell thru on his end, yesterday I drove down to Naples and picked up a 2000 back country 151 pro guide. she is def a work in progress, but all said and done should be a sweet, fuel efficient sled. its been non stop raining here in cape coral, but here are a few shots on her


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone on this forum own or has owned this boat, I'd look to here some feedback and get some ideas for her...


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I had one in 2000. It was a nice enough little boat. I had a Bob's jackplate and tabs. I believe I only had a 50 on it, though. 
Wiley still builds good boats, but I remember getting beat up running back to Perico from the skyway on more than one occasion. I traded it in on a 20' which is still running around Sarasota somewhere. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

i owned a 1999 151 bc the boat was over powered by previous owner. i did the same with a 90 merc. i couldnt afford at the time to get the best prop for it but the boat ran 45 with what i had and it was a amazing ride. it would get on the pad and dance on the chimes. my stinger was loose and it would crack the hull. take a good look under your hull. mine was super thin. that hull design was similar to lake and bay.mine was far from a flats boat because it would squat due to motor weight. anyways if you need input i might be able to help.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Anyone on this forum own or has owned this boat,


I believe that I really did own that boat. I used it in Hickory Bay and Estero Bay while I lived in Barefoot Beach. It was kept on the lift across the street as there are no docks in the Gulf where I lived. Sold it in '05 to a guy Naples off of Vanderbuilt. 

Please breathe the life back into it that it deserves.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Tittle shows it was sold in 03...bought from a guy in Naples right off of 41 close to the gas station by the flashing lights... I am looking at keeping it a 60 horse, maybe add a jack plate if things pan out.... What were your realistic running numbers as far as draft was concerned?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I never guided so I most likely didn't carry as much gear as you but I ran a solid 35 and drafted right around 9-10 although I never took a ruler to it.

It is the perfect boat for that area. I did take it to BG and thought it was a little small for that area when the weather got snotty.

Enjoy.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Any chance that was Capt'n Jessie's boat out of POI? If so, I spent one of the best days of my life on her.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

It actually did belong to Jessie... Care to elaborate on that story.?


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> It actually did belong to Jessie... Care to elaborate on that story.?


Nah, what happens in POI stays in POI 

Lower missing again? Rough country down there  Another forum member here became well acquainted with the bars down there, marking one for the rest of us with gel coat. ;D

Your research should have shown that boat was built by Champion and not BC here in Florida.

Probably the best riding production 15 ever built.

60 on her is a good match.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to own one great boat. I would definetly recommend a set of Leenco tabs---- made handling a heavy chop a breeze. 
I had a 40hp tiller which was plenty.
Fished Chock and pine island and the tabs kept the wife real happy.

I miss that boat.

Have ques pm me


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck this FB link rebuild


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204697082887820.49800.111601335530729


----------



## Micholetti (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Capt- Just bought my neglected 151 last December, good to see another one being saved. Only 2 outings in mine due to engine issues, but here's my impressions so far-

The Trim Tabs gives the boat the personality you want for the given situation. I highly recommend them, lots of fun there!
The manual jackplate is good, its light & I like it. I'm considering a hydraulic one, but am concerned about weight & I think I've got her in the sweet spot as is.
The poling platform is big and just the right height to hop my butt onto it for a very comfortable easy on/easy off casting/poling position.
It floated fine as the wind blew me across 8-10" deep grass flats.
VERY surprised how well it would take a 1-1.5' chop, haven't tested a white cap situation yet- not sure I want to.
Wish I had the circular live well option, trying to figure out a way to install one.
I removed the trolling motor, not sure if I'm going to replace it yet. I need a few more outings in my fishing terrain.
Its light with a fair amount of cross section with platform- it'll move with the breeze.
Wish the console wiring was enclosed somehow. Lots of rewiring in my near future
I'd really give thought to transom weight, my opinion a 90hp, or 4 stroke, or power pole will produce skinny regrets.
At WOT it reminds me of driving a go kart as a kid.... totally unexpected experience... its already won my heart & has found its place in my 3 boat stable.
I've some closeup pics of mine before starting my refit but don't know how to upload yet.
My keel guard looked the same blotchy black as yours, acetone did the trick for me- good as new.
Best of luck, be happy to help in any way.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

good to see nothing but good reviews. I am currently trying to figure out my repower options.... Id like to stay with the 60hp merc , or possibly step down to 50hp and get a four stroke yami.... I have a 2000 johnson 40 hp motor with controls ready to go if i want to go that route, and a 2000 johnson 50 hp parts motor.... contemplating swapping the carbs and reed plates on the 40 with the ones on the 50.... so many options at this point..... would like to also keep resale value in mind as I tend to always find the "next best" boat.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but nice boat! I have the same one except mines an '01 with center console powered by an '05 Yamaha 90


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

how do those boats track while on the pole, do they crab walk and drift pretty easy? Herd they were very dry rides for the size but there reverse chines had some pretty bad hull slap


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

My brother has one of those decked out to the max and its nice.Poles easy enough and his has a yami 60 2 stroke with tilt and trim and a power jackplate.Lenco trim tabs as well. Its a fine machine. He wants to sell it .I think 11500 would take it


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

> how do those boats track while on the pole, do they crab walk and drift pretty easy?


tracks very well, crab walking = operator error



> Herd they were very dry rides for the size


yep


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm into the finishing stages with her... I finally picked up a trailer and only need to pick up a prop for her first test run... Motor is a 2002 merc 60 efi four stroke.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

sounds like a very nice setup, send some pictures & updates if you have time


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone remember what prop they were running on this boat? Can't seem to get mine dialed in...


----------

